# Aufnahme -> brennen auf CD klappt nicht!



## Fabian Frank (10. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

Ich hab mir ein Mischpult, und zwar das Yamaha AW16G zugelegt, damit ich meine Drumsessions aufnehmen kann. Klappt alles ohne Probleme. Nur wenn ich die Songs dann auf CD brennen will, geht das nicht. Woran könnte das liegen? Ich renn seit einem halben Jahr von Kundendienst zu Kundendienst, sogar auf der Musikmesse hat man mir erzählt, wie das geht, doch bei mir funkts einfach net.
Dann hab ich mir überlegt, dass ich die aufgenommenen Songs direkt über den Monitor-Anschluss an den PC Leite, und dort mit einem Aufnahme-Programm, die Songs mitschneide. Doch welches Programm ist da geeignet, dass es auch in Stereo aufnimmt?
Ich habs mit CoolEdit probiert, da erkennt er aber die Stereo Eingänge nicht...

Also Danke für eure Hilfen

Gruß,

Fabi


----------



## chmee (10. Dezember 2005)

? Erkennt die Stereo-Line nicht ?
Hast Du vielleicht ne Pseudo Surround-Soundkarte, wo Du erst wieder auf Stereo-Betrieb
zurückstellen musst, damit der Aufnahme-LineIn reaktiviert wird ?

Abgesehen davon, hat das AW16 nen digitalen Ausgang, opto-TOS-Link oder Cinch ?
Deine SK vielleicht auch ? 

mfg chmee


----------



## Fabian Frank (11. Dezember 2005)

an der soundkarte liegts nicht...
und das aw16 hat denk ich mal keine digitalen ausgänge so wies aussieht...


----------



## Fabian Frank (12. Dezember 2005)

welches PC Programm ist denn für Aufnahme gut?


----------



## chmee (12. Dezember 2005)

Gut kostet auch.
Und "gute" Programme verbessern nicht per se die Audioqualität. Ergo könntest Du auch
den Win Audio-Recorder benutzen (Zubehör/Medien). Alle Programme machen eigentlich
das Gleiche: die analog/digitalen Daten des Audio-Eingangs auf Pladde bannen.

Gute Programme: Wavelab, Audition ( Nachfolger von CoolEdit ), Soundforge

mfg chmee


----------

